# Coca Cola Hutchinson Bottles



## jamesshell (May 31, 2022)

On April 26, 2021, I joined this site, with the intention of collecting Coca Cola Hutchinson Bottles. Of course I owned none.. but I needed a starting point. Here is my one year progress…








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2022)

WOW, that's great progress, it's hard enough to get one of those. I think I remember your post from a Year ago. Surprised you got so many in such a short time. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## UnderMiner (May 31, 2022)

A fortune in bottles!


----------



## dab46 (Jun 1, 2022)

that's progress very nice.


----------



## Lilpete966 (Jun 1, 2022)

Those are Very nice bottles! kind of jealous ngl


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 2, 2022)

Wow. Congratulations. Very impressive collection you have. How were you able to buy them? Online, auction or bottle shows? Also the few I've seen for sale were in the thousands of dollars. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for all four? 
Thanks for posting. I love old coke bottles.


----------



## UnderMiner (Jun 2, 2022)

Hogtown Hunter said:


> Wow. Congratulations. Very impressive collection you have. How were you able to buy them? Online, auction or bottle shows? Also the few I've seen for sale were in the thousands of dollars. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for all four?
> Thanks for posting. I love old coke bottles.


That's tens of thosands of dollars in the least.


----------



## jamesshell (Jun 2, 2022)

Hogtown Hunter said:


> Wow. Congratulations. Very impressive collection you have. How were you able to buy them? Online, auction or bottle shows? Also the few I've seen for sale were in the thousands of dollars. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for all four?
> Thanks for posting. I love old coke bottles.



What I did was spread the word with some of the big bottle collectors that I was serious about buying Coke Hutch bottles and not just talking.. Then having the money available when a bottle becomes available and you must be ready. A bottle in good condition and at a fair price does not last long and they are very rare.. I’ve seen Coke Hutch bottles on EBay sell but don’t over pay… Southern bottle show fo have Coke Hutch bottles for sale too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesshell (Jun 3, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> That's tens of thosands of dollars in the least.



Ssshhhh… not too loud. I would hate for my wife to hear….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesshell (Jun 3, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> WOW, that's great progress, it's hard enough to get one of those. I think I remember your post from a Year ago. Surprised you got so many in such a short time. Congrats. LEON.



Yes!! That was me Leon.. You commented on my post.. !! Good to hear from you Leon!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 3, 2022)

congrats on the great collection


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 3, 2022)

How many different Coca Cola Hutch's are out there ? I can think of maybe 11. is there more? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 7, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> How many different Coca Cola Hutch's are out there ? I can think of maybe 11. is there more? LEON.




I guess nobody has a answer to this Question???????


----------



## jamesshell (Jun 7, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I guess nobody has a answer to this Question???????



To the best of my knowledge.. they’re 16 MARKED Coca Cola Hutch Bottles… They’re were some Coca Cola Bottling Companies that use different variations, such as the the Coca Cola Company at Tuskegee Al.. they had a Hutch bottle marked , “.Coca Cola Bottling Works” and another Hutch bottle that’s marked “Coca Cola Bottling Co.” I hope that answers you question…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 7, 2022)

Are all 16 from Alabama & Georgia?


----------



## jamesshell (Jun 7, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> Are all 16 from Alabama & Georgia?



Alabama has 9 - 10 (I’ve heard the there is different size Embossing on the base of the Tuskegee Hutch. I’m unable to verify that) different variations of the marked Coca Cola Hutch Bottles with 7 Cities.. The most of all the other states. There are 2 variations from Chattanooga Tennessee.. They are Coke hutches from Atlanta and Brunswick Ga. Then they’re is the “Property of” .. (I’ve heard that they’re is a variant with a “C” on the base. I’m unable to verify that). There is not a city Embossed on the “Property of “ Bottles, however most have been recovered in north Ga.. Then they’re is a “Property of “ slug plate.. extremely rare…. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (Jun 8, 2022)

Lilpete966 said:


> Those are Very nice bottles! kind of jealous ngl


Same!


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 8, 2022)

jamesshell said:


> To the best of my knowledge.. they’re 16 MARKED Coca Cola Hutch Bottles… They’re were some Coca Cola Bottling Companies that use different variations, such as the the Coca Cola Company at Tuskegee Al.. they had a Hutch bottle marked , “.Coca Cola Bottling Works” and another Hutch bottle that’s marked “Coca Cola Bottling Co.” I hope that answers you question…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's kind of sad. Won't be long and you'll be done.


----------



## jamesshell (Jun 8, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> That's kind of sad. Won't be long and you'll be done.



No.. probably will never have a complete collection. There’s collectors been collecting hutch bottles for 40+ years and don’t have all of them.. There’s some Coke Hutchinson bottles that are EXTREMELY RARE. I probably will never have to see them, let alone an opportunity to own them. J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Jun 9, 2022)

What about is each one worth?


----------

